# Gmail



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

Can anyone help me setting up a new gmail account?

I've been using yahoo all this time, but need a gmail account now.

I've got it set up that my new name is Zhizarazarazoz@Gmail.com, but can't get it to transfer my mail  from yahoo.  It says it can and offers me that option, but doesn't give me a chance to enter my yahoo address. 

I'm totally confused.  Please help me some/anybody.


----------



## CatPat (Nov 4, 2013)

Sometimes with of new accounts of emails, the options have not set into the account properly. In time it shall operate. You may try to refresh of the page, re-open of another window and give it some of time.

Gmail is of a hairy bugger but it shall work for you with time.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

You basically have two email accounts now. Go into the user settings for the old (yahoo) account and enter the new email address.

I am not exactly sure how Yahoo's set up is like.
Let me check and get back to you.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

Okay.  Heres what I found. How I do redirect emails from a yahoo account to a gmail account? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks, RB.  
Do you mean like a filter?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm not about to add an expensive account just to make this transfer.  I'll just gradually let everyone know how to reach me.  

I'd much rather have my yahoo emails automatically come up in Gmail.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2013)

Here are step-by-step directions on how to forward your Yahoo email to Gmail: How to Forward Yahoo Mail to Gmail: 7 Steps (with Pictures)


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I'm not about to add an expensive account just to make this transfer.  I'll just gradually let everyone know how to reach me.
> I'd much rather have my yahoo emails automatically come up in Gmail.



I would not pay for it either. There was a time when this was as easy as 1-2-3. You could redirect email at anytime you wanted for free.
Now it seems they want money to be able to switch.
That is why I don't use web based email accounts.
I have two of them for the obvious reasons, but rarely are they ever used.



GotGarlic said:


> Here are step-by-step directions on how to forward your Yahoo email to Gmail: How to Forward Yahoo Mail to Gmail: 7 Steps (with Pictures)



GG. You have to have a paid version of Yahoo to do this. It used to be free on every web based email accounts.

This is why I prefer to use my ISP email account.  The flexibility and professional nature of this type email suits me best.


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2013)

Zhizara, there is an Import function on Gmail. When you are setting up your Gmail, it will ask you if you want to import addresses from somewhere. It should walk you through how to do it.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks all for the answers.  The problem I'm having is that yahoo changed within the last couple of days and doesn't give me the options that RollBones GG suggested.  I did seem to have a chance to forward to the Gmail account, but I have my doubts whether what I did actually accomplished my desire.  I'll just wait and see for now.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2013)

Darn. I just checked my Yahoo account - which I don't use anymore - and you're right. They've taken that option away. And they seem to be copying Gmail's layout. You can use the Vacation Response, though. Just put in a message that you're switching to Gmail and provide the new email address.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 4, 2013)

GG. I was using IGoogle as my homepage. Now they are doing away with it.
I went to Yahoo and did not like it at all. 

Now i am just using the Google search page as my home page. Loads fast.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 4, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> GG. I was using IGoogle as my homepage. Now they are doing away with it.
> I went to Yahoo and did not like it at all.
> 
> Now i am just using the Google search page as my home page. Loads fast.



I use Firefox and have about 10 pages that I set to load automagically when I start it  I never liked iGoogle and I just keep the Yahoo account for sites where I have to provide an email address but I don't want their spam.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2013)

I use G-mail as my homepage, and 5 other pages that load also.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Darn. I just checked my Yahoo account - which I don't use anymore - and you're right. They've taken that option away. And they seem to be copying Gmail's layout. You can use the Vacation Response, though. Just put in a message that you're switching to Gmail and provide the new email address.


Good idea. The only problem I see is if there are people who have the yahoo email address and you don't want them to have the new Gmail address. 

I keep my old Yahoo email address, just in case.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

I managed to get my yahoo mail forwarded, then when I went to reply to one, I couldn't find out how to send the reply?  Yahoo was so simple!  Drat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 4, 2013)

the Send button is at the bottom left of the email, Z!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> I managed to get my yahoo mail forwarded, then when I went to reply to one, I couldn't find out how to send the reply?  Yahoo was so simple!  Drat!


There is a box below the message that says, "Click here to Reply, Reply to all, or forward".

Near the top of the message you should see something like this:


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> the Send button is at the bottom left of the email, Z!



That's where I looked first and didn't find it.  Let me work on it later, I'm just not ready for more stress right now.  TTYL XOXO


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2013)

Have a look at the bottom of this attached screenshot.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry, Taxy.  It's really blurry.  Can't read anything there.  Don't worry, I'm just going to get a good night's sleep and tackle Gmail tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 4, 2013)

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, Taxy.  It's really blurry.  Can't read anything there.  Don't worry, I'm just going to get a good night's sleep and tackle Gmail tomorrow.


Did you click it to make it to see it full size?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 5, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I use Firefox and have about 10 pages that I set to load automagically when I start it  I never liked iGoogle and I just keep the Yahoo account for sites where I have to provide an email address but I don't want their spam.



I use Firefox also.  Thats the browser.
My home page used to be Igoogle which i liked very much.
I tried My Yahoo and it took forever to load.
This is why I use the blank Google search page now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 5, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> I use Firefox also.  Thats the browser.
> My home page used to be Igoogle which i liked very much.
> I tried My Yahoo and it took forever to load.
> This is why I use the blank Google search page now.



I know what a browser is  My point is that I don't have a single home page. I  open a group of pages.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 5, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I know what a browser is  My point is that I don't have a single home page. I  open a group of pages.


I thought everyone did that nowadays.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 5, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I thought everyone did that nowadays.



Everyone who is computer-savvy. Not everyone is.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 6, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I know what a browser is  My point is that I don't have a single home page. I  open a group of pages.





taxlady said:


> I thought everyone did that nowadays.





GotGarlic said:


> Everyone who is computer-savvy. Not everyone is.



Not sure I get the point here. 
I use a home page and use my bookmarks to open other pages as needed.

I can see why you might want to open more than one page when you open your browser, but do not see the advantage.

GG. Was not sure if you knew, as you brought it up in a discussion that had nothing to do with browsers.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2013)

Some of us don't have "a home page" in our browser. We have multiple "home pages". "Home page" implies browser.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> GG. Was not sure if you knew, as you brought it up in a discussion that had nothing to do with browsers.



Actually, you brought it up first:


Roll_Bones said:


> GG. I was using IGoogle as my homepage. Now they are doing away with it.
> I went to Yahoo and did not like it at all.
> 
> Now i am just using the Google search page as my home page. Loads fast.



And, as you may have noticed, our discussions often stray to related and even unrelated topics.



Roll_Bones said:


> Not sure I get the point here.
> I use a home page and use my bookmarks to open other pages as needed.
> 
> I can see why you might want to open more than one page when you open your browser, but do not see the advantage.



I like to check several social media and news sites every morning. It's more convenient for me to have my browser open them all at once when I start it. It doesn't matter to me how fast it loads. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 6, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Some of us don't have "a home page" in our browser. We have multiple "home pages". "Home page" implies browser.



Well taxlady, that would be wrong to call a web page or multiple web pages your browser and would confuse others as has happened here.
No biggie, but it sure would confuse me.....

Oh....The reason I could not get YouTube to work right was, I was right clicking the actual video and copying and pasting the URL.
I see now that you must right click the address bar and copy and paste.
Appreciate your help.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/how-to-post-youtube-videos-87758.html



GotGarlic said:


> Actually, you brought it up first:
> And, as you may have noticed, our discussions often stray to related and even unrelated topics.
> 
> I like to check several social media and news sites every morning. It's more convenient for me to have my browser open them all at once when I start it. It doesn't matter to me how fast it loads. As always, YMMV.



Got it GG.  How does one have more than one page open (one click) in Firefox?  I don't see a need for me to do it, but would like to know how.

Tools - Options - And then enter each address under the "General" tab?
"Home Page" field?

I do see an option  "Show my windows and tabs from last time"? Is this what you mean?

TIA.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Got it GG.  How does one have more than one page open (one click) in Firefox?  I don't see a need for me to do it, but would like to know how.
> 
> Tools - Options - And then enter each address under the "General" tab?
> "Home Page" field?
> ...



First, open a tab for each page you want to open at start-up. Then click Tools - Options, and on the "General" tab under "Home Page," click "Use Current Pages." Under "When Firefox Starts," make sure "Show My Home Page" is selected. Then when you open Firefox, all those tabs will open and load those pages.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Well taxlady, that would be wrong to call a web page or multiple web pages your browser and would confuse others as has happened here.
> No biggie, but it sure would confuse me.....
> 
> Oh....The reason I could not get YouTube to work right was, I was right clicking the actual video and copying and pasting the URL.
> ...


Open all the tabs you want to save as "homepages" and go to options | general. Then under homepage, choose "Use Current Pages".


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 7, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> First, open a tab for each page you want to open at start-up. Then click Tools - Options, and on the "General" tab under "Home Page," click "Use Current Pages." Under "When Firefox Starts," make sure "Show My Home Page" is selected. Then when you open Firefox, all those tabs will open and load those pages.





taxlady said:


> Open all the tabs you want to save as "homepages" and go to options | general. Then under homepage, choose "Use Current Pages".



Thanks to both of you.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 7, 2013)

Geez, I didn't need to post instructions. GG already posted them a couple of hours earlier. How did I miss that?


----------

